# Been Waiting for Aroundtheyard.com Approval for Two Weeks



## macleod52 (Feb 23, 2018)

Is anyone a member of aroundtheyard.com? I registered almost two weeks ago and I have yet to have my registration approved. I'm not sure what the hold up is. Is it a less active forum?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It used to be more active, but most of us are here now.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I've peeked over there occasionally but there's nothing going on. I wouldn't waste your time waiting on getting approved and then possibly waiting to get every post approved as well.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

I got banned there last week. No reason whatsoever. Have not tried to post, just reading occasionally. Contacted admins to ask what's up, did not get a response.

As others have said, do not waste your time. This forum is much better.


----------

